# Gotta Start Buying Camping Supplies On-line



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

In the past 4 years I have gone to the camping store to get toilet paper and came out with a New Outback 27RSS in 2004 , In 2005 went in to buy a electric Tongue Jack and got one but it was mounted on a New Outback Fifth Wheel 28FRLS did okay in 2006, 2007 but today I went to get new Outdoor Chairs and wound up with a new SOB. I know its hard for me to say it SOB but I did keep it in the Keystone Family. But we really wanted the new Outback Fifth Wheel 31 FRL with bedroom slide but our usual dealer just would not budge on his price. We tried Lakeshore and Genuine Rv in Texas and had good deals, but time and schedule would not allow me to travel to pick it up and by paying shipping cost negated the most savings. So our local dealer stepped up to the plate and we got the Keystone Cougar Equivalent of the Outback 31 FRL a 311 RLS. Got great trade-in and very good price. As others had done I used the other quotes to help make the deal. I had tried to do business with this dealer before and couldn't. The advantage of local service and only 500.00 over the distant deals I thought he was worth the added cost. But I promise to stay a Outbacker forever.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Thats kindof like us. We go to a an RVshow to look and before we know it weh ave decided to up grade. Survived last year but this year we have an SOB on order too. (Crossroads Kingston 35GB)

Funny how that works is'nt it.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats on your new SOB. I know exactly what you mean about shopping some where else for supplies. We went to the boat store to get a ladder for the boat and come home with a different boat with no ladder. We did finally get the ladder and DH still is not allowed to get any more boat accessories. The question is did you get your new chairs to go with the new sob?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

THats pretty funny !! Congrats. 
We have vowed to at least get through 1 full year with no upgrading. when we were boaters, we pretty much followed the 2' itis book just as it was written. but come next february, it will be hard to keep the DW out of something new.....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats on your new Cougar! 

Glad you'll be sticking around


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new SOB!!!

When do we get to see some pictures?


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

Congrats on the new sob. We did the same thing last month. Enjoy!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats on the new Cougar, most all of the Cougars I looked at were sharp - hard to blame you for getting one.

But wow we're losing Outback fast on here. I see that formeroutbackers.com is available









Another one bites the dust
Another one bites the dust
And another one gone and another one gone...


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Jim, congrats on the new SOB. I heard you were in the market for a new camper. Can't wait to see it in about a week. See you at GA Vets.

Leon


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, those were some expensive camp chairs








Congrats on the new rig!








I admit there is a reason I'm not going to any trailer shows for a while.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Wow, those were some expensive camp chairs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at least until the next one rolls into town eh?


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the new SOB.

Sounds like the camping supplies store is expensive.

By the way, did you know you can use Scotts tp in the rv? You don't even have to go to the camping supplies store for it. The grocery store or just about any discount store has it.

That makes it a LOT less expensive.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Congrats on your new Cougar. We really love ours. We were out in it this past weekend and did a few mods, but there isn't too much you need to do. Have fun and stay away from the RV store for awhile.

Kelly


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Wow, those were some expensive camp chairs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at least until the next one rolls into town eh?








[/quote]

Actually, I intentionally avoide ours this spring...









I should also mention however that buying supplies online can be dangerous too. That's how we ended up with our 28RSDS.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We made it through our RV show without buying anything but a soda. We did spend a lot of time inside the new Weekend Warrior Toyhauler Motorhome.... it was very nice, but with a price tag at $149,000 (marked down for the show) it would have cost more than we paid for our house....


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

remind me to never go to a camping show with you.

congrats on the new camper. i cant wait to see it. 
and help out with all that new mod stuff you will be doing.

lamar


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

Well actually I figured this was a safe bet. We are going to the rally next week and I know Cathy somehow would find the only $250,000 5th wheel made in America and want it. So if buy now I won't be able to next week.



campingnut18 said:


> remind me to never go to a camping show with you.
> 
> congrats on the new camper. i cant wait to see it.
> and help out with all that new mod stuff you will be doing.
> ...


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Once an Outbacker, always an Outbacker!

But what I want to know - did you get the caming chairs?

I know my DW would have stopped the deal if the dealer didn't throw them in. Her mode of operation is to sit in front of the salesman's desk, pen in hand, and about to sign on the line (to a deal that I have struck) - then put down the pen and try to make the salesman sweeten the deal! So far, it's worked every time. (Ya just gotta be sneakier than the salesman!)

Mike


----------

